# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Файл после атаки вирусом

## konstantin14

Будьте добры, подскажите как восстановить файл ms word после атаки вирусом, который уже удален, программа Microsoft Word 2016 пишет, что файл поврежден.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nosnos

В зависимости от того, как сильно был поврежден, например если вы работали над документом и копм вырубился, то данные можно восстановить из временных файлов, которые были созданы автоматическим сохранением, но это не ваш случай. А если данные повреждены допустим вирусом, то восстановление маловероятно, но все же Word Repair Toolbox я бы попробовал https://www.repairtoolbox.com/ru/wordrepair.html

----------

